# [Suche] The Witcher



## Herbboy (19. September 2008)

Beetlejuice666 am 19.09.2008 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ich weiss der Zeitpunkt ist recht ungünstig aufgrund der Enhanced Edition. Habe mein Witcher leider schon wieder verkauft gehabt bevor ich wusste dass ichs nochmal spielen will.
> 
> Also wer sein Witcher- Spiel abgeben will darf mir gerne ein (realistisches) Angebot unterbreiten.
> 
> Bitte inkl Porto Deutschland.




was hattest du denn so gedacht? ich überleg nämlich, ob die enhanced kaufen soll. würd ich aber nur machen, wenn ich die normale version noch lohnenswert abgeben kann 

portoanteil würd ich 2€ veranschlagen als brief in lufpolsterumschlag.


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2008)

klappt leider doch nicht: musste wegen der scheiss "nazi"-demo in köln am freitag in der nacht über 20€ für ein taxi bezahlen, weil idiotische drecks-autonome mitten in der nacht für eine ungeplante sperrung einer wichtigen brücke mehr sorgten => straßenbahnen fuhren teils nicht mehr, natürlich genau auch "meine" linie...    

jetzt hab ich erstmal kein geld mehr für die enhanced - außer du würdest mit 30€ zahlen


----------



## Jay-Py (25. September 2008)

Beetlejuice666 am 23.09.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> push



Hast eine PM


----------



## MrDeephouse (25. September 2008)

the Witcher suche ich auch (unregestriert wegen EE Patch nehme ich mal an)


----------



## Jay-Py (26. September 2008)

MrDeephouse am 25.09.2008 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> the Witcher suche ich auch (unregestriert wegen EE Patch nehme ich mal an)



Hast jetzt auch eine PM


----------



## Bluemaster (22. November 2008)

bei Interesse könnt ihr The Witcher normal Version für 5 € haben! Noch nagelneues Game  nur 30 Minuten angespielt! Keine Kratzer!


----------



## Demondead (29. April 2009)

"The Witcher" gibts für 15,97 €. Hier der Amazon-Link:

http://www.amazon.de/The-Witcher-Best-of-Atari/dp/B001SWIY5W/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1241000869&sr=8-4


----------



## Solon25 (29. April 2009)

Demondead am 29.04.2009 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> "The Witcher" gibts für 15,97 €. Hier der Amazon-Link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/The-Witcher-Best-of-Atari/dp/B001SWIY5W/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1241000869&sr=8-4


Schon seltsam, der offizielle Preis für "Best of Atari" ist 14,99€ und dafür hab ich es auch im Hertie gekauft  Ist sogar die alte Version mit Handbuch.. Würde mal wo im Laden schauen wenn schon 15€ ausgeben willst.


----------

